# LF: Fluval A3935



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm looking for a good price on the Fluval A3935 Power Compact light. I know they are readily available at a few different stores but I'm hoping to find them for under $40 as I am planning on grabbing a few of them. I was getting them from King Ed before but they have gone downhill fast and lately other than Cathy the staff are rude, especially June downstairs. He told my girlfriend not to make a mess when she was looking at some wood, where as most of the places I go they ask her if she needs any help. Anyway mini-rant over. Feel free to PM me if you know of a non sponsor location and don`t want to post the name in public.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll PM you


----------

